# Tell me about Wii Fit and Wii Fit Plus...



## quimcunx (Mar 15, 2010)

So I've seen a few Facebook statii singing the praises of wii fits over the last year or so and I'm wondering if the addictive nature of gaming combined with jumping about the living room might be a way of getting me to exercise rather than just have lofty dreams of exercise.  

I don't think I'm interested in pretending the controller is a tennis racquet or golf club but other than that what is there?  What's good?  What's rubbish?

Am I better forking out the extra for Wii Fit Plus or saving a bit of money and just getting the wii fit  (I'm assuming the wii fit plus is the upgraded/2nd generation one... ) 


Name tags to lure them to the thread:  strumpet, scifisam, queen of goths


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 15, 2010)

they generally dont do much, burn sod all calories and get ignored after a while.  well marketed though, getting couch potatoes to think they are doing enough exercise.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 15, 2010)

Have you got one then?


----------



## Addy (Mar 15, 2010)

Haxor the wii, then do it all for free (besides buying the wii fit board)

I dont do wii fit personaly and reckon the 'Just Dance' type games give you a better workout.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 15, 2010)

Haxor?


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 15, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Have you got one then?



housemate does.  and my sister come to think of it.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 15, 2010)

ivebeenhigh said:


> housemate does.  and my sister come to think of it.



Can you sneak it out of the house and lend it to me for a trial run?


----------



## scifisam (Mar 15, 2010)

As you know, I did stop doing it for a while because it wasn't possible to do it during the refurb for three weeks, and that meant I got out of the habit for another month after that. But otherwise all three of us have been using it regularly since Christmas 2008. 

One of the advantages for us is that we can take turns to go on it and chat some of the time, and watching someone run on the spot to navigate a seaside town by bike is much more interesting than watching them run on the spot. So it's not something that requires going off and ignoring the rest of the family, IYSWIM. 

Wii Fit plus is an extension pack with more actitives - I'd definitely recommend getting that. We mostly use the plus games these days. 

I've seen other people elsewhere say that it doesn't burn calories; perhaps they think having a computer attached makes aerobics and yoga magically not use energy. 

You might end up getting out of the habit and not using it any more, but if you give up something that's in your living room and doesn't require a change of clothes to use then you'd definitely end up giving up a gym membership or equivalent even sooner. It's not a good replacement for sports or spending an hour in the gym every day, but it is a good replacement for sitting on your arse doing nothing.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 15, 2010)

That is what I would be replacing.  Although I'm as likely if not more likely to give up on something in my living room as it has other amusements.  Very little to do at the gym in the way of watching telly or posting on the internets. 

You can get the wii fit plus without having wii fit first can you? 

What sort of 'activities' do you do on there. I think I saw something about bursting balloons with your bum...   The Just Dance type things sound okay. 

Does it keep a record of your progress?  How does that work?


----------



## scifisam (Mar 15, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> That is what I would be replacing.  Although I'm as likely if not more likely to give up on something in my living room as it has other amusements.  Very little to do at the gym in the way of watching telly or posting on the internets.
> 
> You can get the wii fit plus without having wii fit first can you?
> 
> ...



I think you need Wii Fit before you can get Plus. Wii Fit comes with the balance board anyway. 

Getting _to_the gym is the major problem most people come up against, IME. 

My favourite activities are rhythm kung fu, the obstacle course, cycling, jogging (which you can have on in the background while you watch TV), segway racing, the bum number bumping thing, table tilt (like one of those games with balls falling into holes, but you have to lean the right way to do it - not going to knacker you but harder than it sounds), a few of the yoga poses, hula hooping and tightrope walking. Most of those are plus games. 

I also enjoy the games they give you in the body test at the start. A lot of it is about balance, posture, and small precise movements, all centring on the abdomen, like pilates.

Oh, the record bit: it records your scores in the games, tells you how many calories that game used it (which can set against a daily target), and records your daily weight, BMI, and 'Wii Fit age.' The latter is bollocks, btw. I sneezed during a test and gained twenty years.  I still kinda like it, though, and I like the weight tracking. You can set a weight goal too.


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 15, 2010)

You create a profile and you set a target. It can be weight or bmi iirc, I haven't set a target for a while coz I usually set them for 6 months.
You can hulahoop, you can do yoga, you can do exercises and there's also fun balance games. I found that batteries last a reasonable length of time but the sales guy said his ate batteries but I dunno if weight has anything to do with that, he was probably double my weight.

I'm getting plus as a mothers day present apparently, not got it yet  so can't tell you about that. It keeps a record of your time on there. You can get up to a gold piggy bank(that's what your time is recorded on)

I'm on over 500 days now. Might be worth seeing if you can borrow one before buying if you're really not sure. Tbh I think it's more fun if you've got someone to 'compete' with but I use mine anyway. Took me ages to get 100(top score) onSun Salutation, and I've only done it once 

The calories thing must be on the plus is it sam??

You have to do games to unlock others on the wii fit so I'd guess plus is the  same.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 15, 2010)

geminisnake said:


> You have to do games to unlock others on the wii fit so I'd guess plus is the  same.



Ooh, cunning!


----------



## scifisam (Mar 15, 2010)

geminisnake said:


> You create a profile and you set a target. It can be weight or bmi iirc, I haven't set a target for a while coz I usually set them for 6 months.
> You can hulahoop, you can do yoga, you can do exercises and there's also fun balance games. I found that batteries last a reasonable length of time but the sales guy said his ate batteries but I dunno if weight has anything to do with that, he was probably double my weight.
> 
> I'm getting plus as a mothers day present apparently, not got it yet  so can't tell you about that. It keeps a record of your time on there. You can get up to a gold piggy bank(that's what your time is recorded on)
> ...



Weird about the batteries. We haven't changed ours on the board at all. 

Yeah, I guess the calories thing is on the plus thing - I forget which is which. You don't have to unlock new games on there either, just levels of games.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2010)

They're great fun.


----------



## Boycey (Mar 16, 2010)

all you need to know is here


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 16, 2010)

Someone gave me  a Wii and Wii Fit as a present - for some reason they figured that as I'm into training, I'd enjoy a game of it too.

Overall? I thought it was fun for about 3 days. There's simply not enough games.  The whole balance routine, that your body has to be aligned to your body's centre of gravity is a load of nonsense. 

After a couple of weeks, I gave the Wii and Wii Fit to my 5 year old niece and she loves it.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 16, 2010)

Does the Wii/Wii Fit help people lose weight?

It depends on the person.

My real complaint is that Wii/Wii Fit is more boring than the gym.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 16, 2010)

You can get Wii Fit Plus with the balance board. You don't need Wii Fit first.
You should definitely get Wii Fit Plus rather than Wii Fit. There's much more variety.
You do have a Wii don't you?

I don't know if it helps you lose weight, but it's a good way of tracking your weight and the games are really good fun. We have quite a healthy ski jump competition going on in our house.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 16, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> My real complaint is that Wii/Wii Fit is more boring than the gym.



No it really isn't. It's miles more fun than the gym.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 16, 2010)

We have had wiifit for ages now and I have sent off for fit plus the other day. I already have the balance board obviously, but are there any other accesories I need for fit plus? I can't wait to try it out, looks like there are a lot of fun games on there


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 16, 2010)

You don't need any other accessories.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 16, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> No it really isn't. It's miles more fun than the gym.



It really depends how you train in the gym.

Gym has more challenges, you have a real live people motivating you. Have more options.

Wii Fit is as helpful as Davina Macalls' Fitness DVD.

You do it once. You do twice. It's gets boring because nothing changes except your score...

But all this depends on the person. I just found the Wii gimmacky and think Nintendo has done an excellent job in marketing an inferior product that's non-HD/poor graphics to an housewife/mum audience.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 16, 2010)

Wii Fit is fab! I have had a few periods of not using it and getting out of the habit but that's me with a lot of things.  Unlike the gym or other kinds of exercise I happily go back to it and make the effort to quickly get into a routine again. I don't find it a chore at all. I lost weight on it and got fitter and am again. It's also....FUN! 
I want the Plus now.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't think gym junkies are really their target audience, masahiko.  



100% masahiko said:


> After a couple of weeks, I gave the Wii and Wii Fit to my 5 year old niece and she loves it.



  What about me?!!  




fen_boy said:


> You do have a Wii don't you?




Wot?   

What all do I have to buy to burst balloons with my arse?   When I googled wii fit plus the other day a price of £250 came up.  Wii Fits were about £89. I thought that would pay for all I needed. 

Jebus.


----------



## girasol (Mar 16, 2010)

I've been wondering about this...

Looks like some people like it and some people don't 

Won't be buying it though, I like my yoga dvds and going outdoors for aerobic exercise.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 16, 2010)

My first reaction is that this is stupid nonsense and spending money on something that's going to be gathering dust in a few weeks. Pointless and unworkable.

I propose you buy some decent trainers and get off a stop early on the way home, then two stops early, then three etc. That's practically _free _and also cuts down on smoking time


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 16, 2010)

What I want to know is...have they made any other games that you can use the balance board for?


----------



## scifisam (Mar 16, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> I don't think gym junkies are really their target audience, masahiko.



Yup. It does work for getting people who wouldn't otherwise exercise to do exercise. That can only be a good thing. 


> Wot?
> 
> What all do I have to buy to burst balloons with my arse?   When I googled wii fit plus the other day a price of £250 came up.  Wii Fits were about £89. I thought that would pay for all I needed.
> 
> Jebus.



You need a Wii, a remote control and nunchuck (should come with the Wii) Wii Fit, a balance board and Wii Fit Plus (fraction man mentions that you don't have to buy Wii Fit itself - I just thought that, when you bought the board, Wii Fit came with it). Shouldn't come in at more than £250 all in and you can easily find bundles that have the lot.


----------



## ethel (Mar 16, 2010)

i'm getting back on mine this week. i lost a stone last spring by doing an hour every night. it's easier thatn dragging myself to the gym. 

anyone know anyone who has bought the exercise bike?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 16, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> My first reaction is that this is stupid nonsense and spending money on something that's going to be gathering dust in a few weeks. Pointless and unworkable.
> 
> I propose you buy some decent trainers and get off a stop early on the way home, then two stops early, then three etc. That's practically _free _and also cuts down on smoking time



You're not speaking from a place of experience of owning a wii fit though are you?   

Your plan doesn't cut down on smoking time at all.  Walking is no bar to smoking unlike other forms of exercise.  And it can be quite dull especially if it is the same route all the time. 

Let me know how you get on though.  It's one stop you've cut out so far, isn't it?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 16, 2010)

scifisam said:


> Yup. It does work for getting people who wouldn't otherwise exercise to do exercise. That can only be a good thing.
> 
> 
> You need a Wii, a remote control and nunchuck (should come with the Wii) Wii Fit, a balance board and Wii Fit Plus (fraction man mentions that you don't have to buy Wii Fit itself - I just thought that, when you bought the board, Wii Fit came with it). Shouldn't come in at more than £250 all in and you can easily find bundles that have the lot.



Cheers.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 16, 2010)

Wii fit insulted me. It said I was 58 years old. It did say I was the ideal weight though.

Its not the first time I have been insulted by a wii. When I played darts, it kept telling me that I was 'utter dross' and other insults. 

In fact, every time I have been on the wii it has tried to insult me.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 16, 2010)

I have heard that the EA More Active Workouts is the best one.

I have that and the Wii Fit games - but haven't got a balance board yet.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 16, 2010)

Clair De Lune said:


> What I want to know is...have they made any other games that you can use the balance board for?



I just Googled that and it turns out that not only are there tons and tons of them (I didn't know there were any either), but I actually have one - the Cardio Workout - but I haven't even opened it because I've been too busy with Wii Fit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 16, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> You're not speaking from a place of experience of owning a wii fit though are you?
> 
> Your plan doesn't cut down on smoking time at all.  Walking is no bar to smoking unlike other forms of exercise.  And it can be quite dull especially if it is the same route all the time.
> 
> Let me know how you get on though.  It's one stop you've cut out so far, isn't it?



Trainers not arrived  so nothing yet


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 16, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Trainers not arrived  so nothing yet





Well I look forward to observing your progress, anyway.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> My first reaction is that this is stupid nonsense and spending money on something that's going to be gathering dust in a few weeks. Pointless and unworkable.
> 
> I propose you buy some decent trainers and get off a stop early on the way home, then two stops early, then three etc. That's practically _free _and also cuts down on smoking time



The board can be used in other games iirc. Also, different strokes for different folks innit (aside from the fact that your point doesn't account for those that drive to work  )...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 16, 2010)

Modern Warfare is amazing on the Wii.
Better than other consoles imo.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Modern Warfare is amazing on the Wii.
> Better than other consoles imo.



Er what? You mean as in controller wise because graphically and framerate wise it can't match up at all.


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 16, 2010)

One small thing to remember. It is NOT infallible. I've been told my balance is shonky when it isn't(I scored over 90) and the Zen game decides when you move, not when you DO move. We tested this by putting inanimate objects on it and it said they moved 

I also tend to play with the volume as low as possible coz the trainer can be irritating. The bloke trainer is awful imo.

Still fun though and a giggle if you've got a few friends round and you 'compete'.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 16, 2010)

Clair De Lune said:


> What I want to know is...have they made any other games that you can use the balance board for?



I have a Snowboarding one that is fun. Knackering too. There's loads.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 16, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Er what? You mean as in controller wise because graphically and framerate wise it can't match up at all.



Graphically Wii can't compete.

But controller/use of gun it is something else.

* I'm a PC man for MW.
Xbox/PS3 - if only a mouse was available...


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 16, 2010)

Is wii sports resort a separate thing from wii fit?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 17, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Is wii sports resort a separate thing from wii fit?



Yep.

Wii Sports Resort requires "Motion Plus" think you can buy it for under £20. But you really need a pair - otherwise it's no fun.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 17, 2010)

Sports resort is great. We have a lot of fun with that.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 17, 2010)

Unless I've missed something wii fit plus is basically wii fit with more stuff. There's nothing in wii fit that is not in wii fit plus. So unless it works out cheaper to buy them both you might as well just get wii fit plus and the balance board.


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 18, 2010)

I got my fit + today. I will be trying it out tomorrow morning


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 18, 2010)

geminisnake said:


> I got my fit + today. I will be trying it out tomorrow morning



Same here...though possibly not morning. Watched my daughter try it out earlier, looked good fun


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm getting a go on one next week to help me decide if it's for me.


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 19, 2010)

Wii fit + is loads better than wii fit imo. If you get + you don't need the first one.
I'm not sure there is a balloon bursting game though. I didn't find it. There's a bump numbered mushrooms game, and you can FLY


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 26, 2010)

Well I've ordered wii fit plus and await delivery.  

Scifisam kindly let me have a go on hers the other night.  Cheers Sam,     I was especially pleased that after being warned it would think I was 70 it decided I was 35!  

Flattery will get you everywhere.


----------

